
A Novel Theory About Amazon’s Power - viburnum
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/05/amazon-antitrust-monopoly.html
======
NotPaidToPost
The number of shortcuts and preconceptions in this article is astounding...
"We know that Amazon is bad, I've found a new contrived way to tell you why"

